
Connecting the world with better maps - obliviscence
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1676452492623525/connecting-the-world-with-better-maps
======
chippy
Looks interesting, I'm sure many folks who work with humanitarian mapping
organisations will be interested with seeing the public datasets when they are
released.

